

Finding Your Market - How Startups Should Start Selling - nwenzel
http://k2company.com/blog/2011/06/08/go-to-market-strategy-for-startups-market-exploration/

======
nwenzel
As a founder who doesn't consider myself to be the "sales guy", this post
changed my whole view. It showed me that sales is a problem to optimize and
solve, not a genetically predetermined outcome.

